# Test level



## BRICKS (Sep 15, 2016)

Getting test level checked today.  Prior to TRT it was 290, first check at 200mg/wk was 300 after 7 days no pin, check at 300mg/wk was 600 after 7 days no pin.  Went to 400/wk which is as high as my doc will go.  Following the previous result pattern it will be interesting to see if this comes in around 900.  Not sure what useful information this provides anyone else, but I'll post the result and see if the pattern holds.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 15, 2016)

Those are trough levels. You should also get peak levels tested around 24hrs or so after an injection.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 15, 2016)

Sorry Doc, ibassumed eve ones understanding would be trough levels. You're right, it'd be nice to know peak levels, but not a big concern of mine. Labs are good, TRT issues adressed, and gains are steady and quality.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 15, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Sorry Doc, ibassumed eve ones understanding would be trough levels. You're right, it'd be nice to know peak levels, but not a big concern of mine. Labs are good, TRT issues adressed, and gains are steady and quality.



They should be of concern simply for the fact that you want to keep your health, I assume. Too high test levels can negatively impact several health markers.


----------



## DF (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn,  400mg/week for trt.  You'd probably do better pinning more frequently.  I pin every 5 days which works out nice.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 15, 2016)

I pin M, W, F.  100mg, 100mg, 200mg.


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> I pin M, W, F.  100mg, 100mg, 200mg.



I'm a bit confused.  If you are pinning 3x/week why would you check your levels 7 days after not pinning?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2016)

They want a trough level, following instructions.


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> They want a trough level, following instructions.



Unless I'm missing something how is that your trough? If you are pinning M, W, F your trough would be the day your pin is due before pinning.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2016)

I understand what you're saying, I imagine it has to do with their guidelines/regulations as to how much they can prescribe without raising eyebrows.  They (the clinic/docs) get inspected by whatever regulatory agency they must comply with.  Probably guidelines based on weekly dose, not how the individual chooses to decide to divide that up.  Just my guess.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah they probably want the lower results so they can push more oil haha


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> I understand what you're saying, I imagine it has to do with their guidelines/regulations as to how much they can prescribe without raising eyebrows.  They (the clinic/docs) get inspected by whatever regulatory agency they must comply with.  Probably guidelines based on weekly dose, not how the individual chooses to decide to divide that up.  Just my guess.



Ok,  now that makes sense.  Are you with a doc or trt clinic?


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2016)

Those 300 mg would have me at 1100+ TT 7 days out. Got bloods done to prove it.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2016)

DF, TRT clinic. Went to my personal doc, internal medicine guy, who I also provide anesthesia for his endoscopy patients.  He wasn't really up for treating anything it's just not his area of expertise.  
I believe you Snake, everybody different in how they metabolize stuff.


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> DF, TRT clinic. Went to my personal doc, internal medicine guy, who I also provide anesthesia for his endoscopy patients.  He wasn't really up for treating anything it's just not his area of expertise.
> I believe you Snake, everybody different in how they metabolize stuff.



Most docs don't know much about trt.  Just be aware that what you are running is a blast not trt at 400mg/week.  I'm sure your true trough levels are above 1500.  As Doc had said there are concerns running higher mg of test for a long period of time.


----------



## nightster (Sep 16, 2016)

I want your doc!!!  Lol


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2016)

She's cool but I learned the hard way that the beat answer to "when was your last prostate exam" is not "uhm....?'


----------



## Dex (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm gonna have my wife check my prostate tonight.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 17, 2016)

Have fun with that Dex. I thought this doc was up to her elbow.  Felt like maybe at the next appointment I should maybe bring flowers and chocolates or something.


----------

